# Crab Delight? TNT



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2011)

I know the idea of soup from a can gives many the  urps but this recipe is a delight and looks good so don't let the idea of canned soup combined with crab meat turn you off.
Soften one envelope of gelatin in 3 tab. of cold water. warm 1 can cream of mushroom soup to a simmer add the softened gelatin, and 6 oz of cream cheese and stir over med heat til dissolved about 3 min. Remove from heat and add3/4 cup mayo, 1 cup chopped celery 1.2 lb.   fresh crab and 1 small onion grated Rinse 4 cup mold in cold water pour mixture into mold and refrigerate overnight unmold on to serving platter and garnish with parsley serve with crackers.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 23, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> serve with crackers.



While sipping on your Martini........


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> While sipping on your Martini........


Make that an Appletini or a lemon drop and your on
kades


----------

